# Burton Bootlegger bindings?



## Matt578 (May 1, 2011)

I was looking around at the 2012-13 gear, and I noticed that along with the Genesis, Burton is also releasing the Bootlegger bindings.

Does anyone know much about them? I like the highbacks and the toe-strap clamp concept, but it seems like the bindings are pure butter for park. Am I completely wrong? I'd like to give these a try though, because my skier friends always complain about me strapping in 'too slow' (aka 30 seconds out of their day) and I don't want to sacrifice the traditional dual-strap.

Anyways, what's your opinion on them?


----------



## chub11 (Apr 8, 2012)

Matt578 said:


> I was looking around at the 2012-13 gear, and I noticed that along with the Genesis, Burton is also releasing the Bootlegger bindings.
> 
> Does anyone know much about them? I like the highbacks and the toe-strap clamp concept, but it seems like the bindings are pure butter for park. Am I completely wrong? I'd like to give these a try though, because my skier friends always complain about me strapping in 'too slow' (aka 30 seconds out of their day) and I don't want to sacrifice the traditional dual-strap.
> 
> Anyways, what's your opinion on them?


All I know is that they're supposed to be buttery soft jib bindings. Unless you only do park or like bindings super soft you probably don't want them


----------



## Matt578 (May 1, 2011)

chub11 said:


> All I know is that they're supposed to be buttery soft jib bindings. Unless you only do park or like bindings super soft you probably don't want them


Exactly what I thought. The strap tech should be added to some other bindings then, because I really want to try that.


----------



## 604al (Mar 11, 2008)

I've only seen them in person, and the highback is as soft as can be and that front ratchet is really heavy and big... i don't see how it could save you more than 2 seconds vs a regular strap. Check k2's tech also, but I don't think you're saving that much time. I know you said you didn't want to sacrifice the dual strap, but there have been alot of advancements with flow bindings.


----------

